# 9-Speed versus 10-speed



## razoredge (May 23, 2005)

What would be the advantages/disadvantages to having a setup for a 9-speed versus a 10-speed?


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*preferance*



razoredge said:


> What would be the advantages/disadvantages to having a setup for a 9-speed versus a 10-speed?


Depending on what manufacturer you go for, 10 speed is usally only one more speed than a 9 speed, and not even so because your gear ratio don't change much. Ten speeds are harder to deal with in setting up because they tend to be more finicky. Besides, if you want a good 10 spd setup, there is no point on going anywhere below Record or DA, both of which are quite expensive. Also a 10 speed chain is narrower and more expensive than a standard 9 speed chain, and thus, will not usually last as long as a 9-spd chain. And don't even think of going 10 spd if you will be anywhere near mud, dirty water or anything of that nature. The last thing you want is grit in your 10 spd derailleur. Anyway, there is definitely bling-factor and if you're a pro, 10 spd isn't a bad choice, but if you're a weekend roadie like me, 10 spd is overkill. 

But if you do dropt he dough for a 10 spd setup, remember this phrase (at least for the pre-carbon campy), Dura-Ace wears out with time, Record wears in.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

SJBiker said:


> Depending on what manufacturer you go for, 10 speed is usally only one more speed than a 9 speed, and not even so because your gear ratio don't change much. Ten speeds are harder to deal with in setting up because they tend to be more finicky. Besides, if you want a good 10 spd setup, there is no point on going anywhere below Record or DA, both of which are quite expensive. Also a 10 speed chain is narrower and more expensive than a standard 9 speed chain, and thus, will not usually last as long as a 9-spd chain. And don't even think of going 10 spd if you will be anywhere near mud, dirty water or anything of that nature. The last thing you want is grit in your 10 spd derailleur. Anyway, there is definitely bling-factor and if you're a pro, 10 spd isn't a bad choice, but if you're a weekend roadie like me, 10 spd is overkill.
> 
> But if you do dropt he dough for a 10 spd setup, remember this phrase (at least for the pre-carbon campy), Dura-Ace wears out with time, Record wears in.


 I've not heard of any problems with 10 Speed Chains/Deraileurs compared to 9 speed. There's no reason that a narrower chain will wear out quicker, or a deraileur have more problems. Basically, there's not a whole lot of difference in 9/10 speed equipment. It's just different ratios and spacings.

As for whether to go 10, it's the luxury of having 2 more speeds in a double configuration. You and I (recreational riders) probably wouldn't ever notice the difference.

I ride quite a bit that refuses to upgrade from 7 speed because he doesn't think he needs the extra gears. I guess I can't argue with him because he always leaves my butt behind.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Campy*

You can get 10 speed in Campy Veloce on up. I have not noticed difference in chain or drive wear in 9 vs 10 speed. My commuter is 9 speed chorus and my race bike is 10 speed record. As far as quality, you don't need Record, lots of pro teams race on Chorus and the Centaur is almost identical to Chorus of a few years ago. Campy builds great stuff and it is all compatible up and down the line. When you put a bike together, spend the money where it counts. Get a high end rear derailleur and shifters, and work your way down from there. Unless you are into bling, chorus brakes work as good as record at a minor weight penalty and a Chorus front derailleur works great. For my money, if I was just getting into racing or fast riding, I would look at some of the Bianchi or LeMond offerings with full centaur or veloce groups.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Seeing that almost all of Campy's lines are ten speed, and Dura Ace and Ultegra (and quite soon 105) is ten speed, it obviously _isn't_ overkill. Once 105 10 speed rolls out for the 2006 model year, you won't see any bikes other then the very entry level road bikes come in nine speed. Especially with Shimano, 9 speed support is going away. Shimano claims to support nine speed still, but when you actually see what they are doing- selling a few parts here and there while allowing it to wither and die seems much more accurate. Why buy something new when it is 80% phased out already? 

Campy is even worse, in that even the low end Veloce is 10 speed now.

As far as the bit about only 10 Speed Record or Dura Ace being worth it- that couldn't be further from the truth. The 2005 Ultegra 10 speed stuff is junt about as nice as the D/A stuff and in some ways is nicer IMHO. 

Chorus is 95% of the performance of Record. Centaur is probably my favorite bang for the buck groupo- especially paired with a external bearing FSA or Truavative crankset. 

Hope that clears up any questions or misconceptions.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

All this emphasis on 'speeds' is silly. I mean, almost psychotic. Once you get past a certain number -- 7, in my view, meaning 14 with a double -- you get into such minutiae of gearing that only a racer or a hard-core constant-cadence junkie (and I mean obsessive-compulsive) could feel, notice, or act upon the difference.

That said, Cool is right. The cycling-component industry's survivial is bulit upon rapid, planned, cynical obsolescence. It it can't _convince_ you rationally that you need some 'improvement,' it will just phase out the old parts till you're virtually forced to accept their new standard. I frankly resent it, which I why I devote so much time and effort to locating 7-speed freewheels and other bits for my great old Miyata. Doesn't affect Shimano's world any, but it makes me feel better.

But if you're new to the sport, as I assume you are, you might as well go ahead and get 10-speed, for the simple, practical reasons that Cool laid out. You won't be a better or happier cyclist because of it though.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*G*d help me but I am with Ol' Ed.*



OldEdScott said:


> All this emphasis on 'speeds' is silly. I mean, almost psychotic. Once you get past a certain number -- 7, in my view, meaning 14 with a double -- you get into such minutiae of gearing that only a racer or a hard-core constant-cadence junkie (and I mean obsessive-compulsive) could feel, notice, or act upon the difference.
> 
> That said, Cool is right. The cycling-component industry's survivial is bulit upon rapid, planned, cynical obsolescence. It it can't _convince_ you rationally that you need some 'improvement,' it will just phase out the old parts till you're virtually forced the accept their new standard. I frankly resent it, which I why I devote so much time and effort to locating 7-speed freewheels and other bits for my great old Miyata. Doesn't affect Shimano's world any, but it makes me feel better.
> 
> But if you're new to the sport, as I assume you are, you might as well go ahead and get 10-speed, for the simple, practical reasons that Cool laid out. You won't be a better or happier cyclist because of it though.


Since all of my geared bikes are 9 speed I have started to squirrel away enough 9 speed bits to last me a very long time. Not that 9 speed stuff isn't going to be available for quite a few more years but the quality stuff will disappear soon.

I'm swithching all of Miss M's bikes over to 10 speed; not because the stuff is better but because it is available and will be available for a long, long time. 

IMHO for a new bike if 10 speed is in your budget get it.

Also IMHO ignore all the Campy vrs Shimano stuff, it is all good.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I think you're getting the joke...*

...nine is fine, 10 is probably cool, too, if your wallet can stand it. The other question that nobody asked is, are you using a double or triple chainring? Or maybe a compact? Here in Colorado, it's a good idea to have some granny gears, so I like having a triple...and I figure 3 x 9 = 27 is good enough. Most of the time, I don't _even_ use the little ring, but it sure is nice to have on the Wall of the Morgul-Bismarck...


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Since all of my geared bikes are 9 speed I have started to squirrel away enough 9 speed bits to last me a very long time. Not that 9 speed stuff isn't going to be available for quite a few more years but the quality stuff will disappear soon.
> 
> I'm swithching all of Miss M's bikes over to 10 speed; not because the stuff is better but because it is available and will be available for a long, long time.
> 
> ...


I'll thank you to address me as 'HelpfulOldEd.'


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

razoredge said:


> What would be the advantages/disadvantages to having a setup for a 9-speed versus a 10-speed?



I wouldn't worry about it in terms of riding. I've got bikes with 1, 6, and 7-speed rear ends, and I've owned 8 and ridden 9. It doesn't seem to affect me much. One thing I've noticed is that it seems like the component manfacturers seem to add the extra gear up top, rather than in the cruising range. If the 8 speed cassette started 12 - 13 - 15, the 9 speeed will be 11 - 12 -13 - 15 and the 10 speed 11 - 12 - 13 - 14 - 15. These are not cogs that the average recreational rider is going to use much.

With regard to parts availablility, Shimano still makes and supplies 7 speed casettes. Where they "force" you to upgrade is with the shifters. Shimano no longer makes an 8 speed STI shifter that doesn't suck and they don't make 7 speeds at all. 9 speed will go the same way, I'll bet. The replacement market for cassettes and chains is large enough that they won't walk away from it, but when shifters die, people usually upgrade the whole drivetrain.

Also, despite Shimano's claims,there is no such thing as a 8, 9, or 10 -speed derailleur. All derailleur chains are 3/32" inside width, and all Shimano derailleurs since the dawn of SIS in 1986 have used the same actuation ratio. If the shifters match the cassette, they'll index. 6, 7, and 8 speed Dura-Ace are the only exceptions.

The only thing you need to stock up on for older bikes is shifters.

--Shannon


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*I hate to keep siding with Ed, but I thought 8 was plenty*

The switch from five cogs to six helped in some conditions, and from six to seven probably didn't hurt anything. I just sold an old bike with a 7-speed cassette that I rode for probably 15 years, and it always had the gear I needed. Both my road bikes now are eight-speed, and I bought a spare cassette off a clearance table the other day because they're getting hard to find--I just don't need more gears than that.
For most of the riding most of us do nearly all the time (racers perhaps excepted), anything over eight is just marketing, IMO. If I wanted to upgrade a bike and had a limited amount of money, I'd go for wheels instead of another cog or two.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Alternatives to STI/Egro*

Anyone remember bar end shifters???? Still available in 8 and 9 speed.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Thommy said:


> Anyone remember bar end shifters???? Still available in 8 and 9 speed.


Along with those slick Modolo Morphos shifters. I think that you have to have the instructions laminated on the stem and ride with reading glasses.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*I just put bar ends on a bike last night!*

I've had them on four or five bikes, and still use them on both my road bikes. I'm used to them (20 years experience, so my hand just falls to the lever), and I like having a friction option. I just put a set on my wife's old, unridden-for-eight-years Bridgestone, because she just turned 55 and said she wants to do one more century while she still can. Damn, I thought that suffering was behind me....


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

*Campy 9 cassettes=less $$$*

If you go CAMPY you will find that 9 speed cassettes are way cheaper to replace than 10 speed. Saving $$$ like "El Cheapo"!


----------



## TommyApplehead (Mar 22, 2005)

razoredge said:


> What would be the advantages/disadvantages to having a setup for a 9-speed versus a 10-speed?


It's not the # of gears, its the range of gears.


----------

